# My Updated Fursona!



## Myress (Jul 23, 2018)

Complete Re-do of the Original Fursona. It's so fun to make these. Too bad I didn't have WiFi when I made this, it's July 20 right now as I make this fursona.

Name: Myress (pronounced murr-ess)
Age: 89 (still quite young)
Sex: Male
Species: Dragon
Height: 5.5 ft. (from ground to shoulder) 27.5 ft. (from tail to nose)
Weight: Roughly 19,000 pounds or 9.5 tons.

Appearance:
- Scales: Mostly black, about 60% black, with an orange stripe, jagged like a lightning bolt, varying in thickness at different parts, going in between the black and white layer. About 13% of Myress' body is orange. The last 27% is white, taking up the rest of his underside.
- Markings: A massive scar going across the right side of his body, roughly 7 feet in length. No scales grow there because of the severity of the injury.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Has orange claws that look almost fiery, made with multiple different shades of orange.
Behavior and Personality: Timid or shy. Myress is afraid of other dragons or very cautious and often suffers from PTSD when he sees dragons of a bigger class.
Very calm and peaceful when alone.

Skills: Particularly skilled in breathing fire, I mean, he's a fire dragon after all. He can breathe fire that easily reaches 6000 degrees kelvin, roughly as hot as the sun, a thing that is only thought to be possible in ancient dragons, and even that is rare, though blue fire is fairly common.
Weaknesses: Other dragons. Even seeing another bigger dragon can cause a temporary state of paralysis that leaves him especially vulnerable. Flying. This is because he was gifted in breathing fire which hindered his flying abilities.

Likes: Peace, tranquility
Dislikes: Violence, agression, and other dragons.

Goal: Peace
Birthdate: (assuming Myress was born in this time era) January 21, 1929.

Favorite food: Anything spicy.
Favorite drink: Spring water, it feels like it represents tranquility the best.
Favorite location: Mountains. Typically tall lonely ones.
Favorite weather: Rainy.
Favorite color: Red. It represents the colour of fire, the type of dragon Myress is.

Least liked food: Meat. Although he has to eat meat to survive, he never enjoyed it because he'd have to kill to eat.
Least liked drink: N/A
Least liked location: The area where his parents died.
Least liked weather: Sunny. (reminds him when his parents died because that was the weather)

Favorite person: Nobody.
Least liked person: Hjime, the ancient dragon who killed his parents. (It's pronounced with a brief "H" sound and then jime) 
Friends: Nobody.
Enemies: Nobody.
Sexual Orientation: Pansexual. It all depends on personality.
Backstory: 
It started off in a volcano, his birthplace. He had been only a couple of years old, about 4, when a tragic day was about to occur in moments. He was busy doing young dragon things, playing around, learning things. He was learning how to fly when this particular tragedy occurred. Learning how to fly was a particularly rare thing within fire dragons considering it is genetic, but he had something that no other typical fire dragon had, especially in their young days: fire breath that burned hotter than 1000 Celsius. He was getting the hang of it. While Myress was doing his own thing, somewhere, far, far, away, an elder warlock approached the mountains which harboured the ancient dragon, Hjime. He released him in hopes of obedience and world peace, but of course, an ancient dragon can not be tamed. It wreaked havoc across the nations, destroying enjoy states, entire provinces, in a matter of minutes. It wasn't long before it made it to Myress' home. Myress and his parents stood, cornered, hoping for a miracle but there was no such thing, Myress, still much to young to understand the concept of fighting, watched as his parents tried to defend him. Just as the Hjime was about to land the killing blow on Myress, his mother took her last fighting breath and jumped in front of the impact, impaling her and tearing a stretch of skin on his right side. In a matter of seconds, it was over as Hjime left him, alive. Myress passed out from blood loss as he watched his mother breathe her last breath, and in a matter of seconds, she had passed, right beside Myress' father. Days, maybe weeks, had passed trying to figure out what happened. Once he'd turned 5, he figured out the concept of death and what had happened to his parents and it left a permanent and severe emotional scar that he has to carry around for the rest of his life.

Please give me feedback and tell me whether I improved the last one! I would like any suggestions on what I could change or add, but be nice please!


----------

